# found an orphan feral pigeon - 20ish days old, need someone to adopt



## pigeonnewbie1 (Jun 27, 2017)

EDIT: I found a rehabber from the Palomacy website and she was very nice. She was super knowledgeable about pigeons and showed me photos of her special needs pigeons. I transferred the baby bird to her and she said she would raise it with her other ferals and release them together so they'd have a greater chance of survival.

I attached a pic of him in the travel cage right before I said goodbye to him. He was too cute, I'm gonna miss him!

I probably won't post more here because I don't have pigeons, but I'd like to thank you all for your advice. I managed to keep him alive long enough to be handed off to a rehabber because of your instructions.

And you made me think seriously about adopting one of my own. Maybe someday when I have more space, I'll come back and share my own pigeon pics 

------------------------------------------

Hello all,

I found a young pigeon with the yellow fuzz at my workplace today. I work in a factory and it was on the dirty floor unable to fly, just hopping around near a dangerous area with a lot of trucks. It seems to have been abandoned by the parents, and I saw the remains of a destroyed nest. Someone must have clipped it during maintenance or something. 

I only have experience with parrots so I did some reading about pigeons and tried my best to keep it comfortable. I took the pigeon home and gave it a bath. I also left a bowl of pea and bean sprouting mix with a bowl of water in there. Hope this was the right thing to do, if not, please let me know what I can do better.

I can't keep it though, all my space is already being used by my parrots. Would anyone here be willing to rescue this young pigeon and give him a good life?

Edit: forgot to put my location. Quad cities, iowa/illinois, usa


----------

